# A siggy for V2



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2006)

A new siggy I've made for V2.The first is without resizing,the second with.


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 19, 2006)

cool!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2006)

man alive that's great! does need to be the smaller one though........


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 19, 2006)

Really really nice...


----------



## v2 (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank you, Wurger, it's really nice!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2006)

Nie ma za co.  
(You are welcome)


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2006)

Could do with a border but other than that it looks good.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 20, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## net_sailor (Dec 20, 2006)

That's Defiant from Polish 307 Sqn!
Dobra robota
(nice work)

P.S.
 
Dzierzba, czy mój uśmiech jest wystarczająco szeroki?
(Wurger, is my smile wide enough?)


----------



## v2 (Dec 20, 2006)

Wurger


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2006)

net_sailor said:


> Dzierzba, czy mój uśmiech jest wystarczająco szeroki?
> (Wurger, is my smile wide enough?)



No pewnie...   
Ale to też zasługa V2. 

( Of course. But V2 has also taken his own part in the project.)


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2009)

....


----------

